

Author Iain Banks has terminal cancer - theallan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22015175

======
theallan
I'm not sure I can express in words how much of an effect Iain Banks' writing
has had on my life. From my school English projects on some of the earlier
books through to his latest work, his imagination and ability to convey those
ideas in his novels are just staggering.

------
jkmcf
Such sad news. Mr Banks instantly became one of my favorite authors after I
read his SF novel Player of Games. Then I read The Wasp Factory, which
cemented his status on the other side of the fiction fence.

------
kken
He has lived a life that almost all of the centenarians could only dream of.
Age is not relevant. Not everybody has the luxury to know when the time has
come...

------
rdl
Fuck cancer. :(

------
detritus
x

